# Random Weekend Pics



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

I gave my Cannon 350d to my sister to go to France with the school  So I only had my phone camera (Sony Ericsson W810i) Still Better than nothing...

8.30 in the morning I was woken up by my Dad and his mate digging the foundations out of our front lawn with a mini digger (I have no idea how they got it into the front garden and I personally do not want to know!)

























I was wondering why they wearnt putting all the dirt into the skip and why were they putting it on the lawn...









Then it hit me... how else are they doing to get the digger out :lol: 

























































I really didn't realize the foundations were going to be this deep...









Then I found this brick  

















Then Me and My Mum went down Llanrhidian with the dog and my dads car...
The best road in the gower  








Some awsome views...









































































Then My dog managed to pull the cage down and wandered into the front to join me  


























So over protective of that front bumper... 









The Mondie's Getting on a bit now...









Down the beach 

























































































How much rain have we had?  









Back on the best road in the gower  Going back to the caravan...

























But being in wales I couldnt resist getting a picture of a sheep... or a couple









Dogs mucky paws getting in and out of the car  









Sunset...









And now onto sunday (today) We left early but the weather had taken turn for the work and I wanted to get detailing...

















Speed Cameras  









Why wont My Side of the windscreen de mist  









Oh god this can't be good... Mum with the ESP off :lol: IN THE RAIN  









And we come back to a big puddle of mud in the front garden  









Brilliant weekend


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

That road over Cefn y Bryn is excellent.

That beach looks like Port Einon if I'm very much not mistaken.


----------



## mondeomike (Jul 23, 2007)

Great pics matey, whats that shiny thing in the sky  not seen that for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Roman said:


> That road over Cefn y Bryn is excellent.
> 
> That beach looks like Port Einon if I'm very much not mistaken.


Yes its port eyenon. Im not sure what the roads called Its just known as the common to me. You have to be carfull as my dad was pushing his car a bit and it took off :lol:


----------



## Roman (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah, my dad's cousin once ended up in the pond on the way back.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Roman said:


> Yeah, my dad's cousin once ended up in the pond on the way back.


That pond looks deep?

Ohh and the pictures of my mum on the motorway... I know it was revving high but she wasent thrashing it home... honest


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

Well Since September since I started this thread and we started the porch, The porch is up, plastered inside, door and window fitted. Outside steel needs to be spared. Dads going to finish painting then were getting our floor down. Which inadvertently cost £500:doublesho


----------

